# what is the weather like where you are



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 18, 2009)

I think it is so funny that it is gong into winter here and it is summer in other places. So what is the weather like where you are. 

Today it is in the 50's and pretty nice, but it gets cold at night, and the winter is on its way here!!!!!!!


----------



## irishbunny (Nov 18, 2009)

Cold, raining, windy. Alot of the roads are closed cause they are flooded  It's also very dark and it's only 5pm


----------



## hartleybun (Nov 18, 2009)

windy, showery tho' quite mild. dark by 4.30 pm too


----------



## kirbyultra (Nov 18, 2009)

50s, chilly dry wind but otherwise crisp and clear today in NY. Surprisingly nice for this time of year!
By Black Friday it is always in the deep freezing 10s and 20s it seems (at night).


----------



## Brandy456 (Nov 18, 2009)

Cold and dreary 
We're around 5 degrees. 
With wind


----------



## PepnFluff (Nov 18, 2009)

Hot 'n' sunny and blimen windy! Been going to the beach lately just need the water to warm up a smidge more before swimming begins


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 18, 2009)

*hartleybun wrote: *


> windy, showery tho' quite mild. dark by 4.30 pm too


Yup, it's the same here. Not too cold at themoment, although can be quite chilly at night! I don't mind the cold, but I hate it getting dark so early. I miss the sun!


----------



## Sabine (Nov 18, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Cold, raining, windy. Alot of the roads are closed cause they are flooded  It's also very dark and it's only 5pm


Same here and puddles on the lawn. rabbits will have to start growing webbed feet:biggrin2:


----------



## hartleybun (Nov 18, 2009)

have just seen the weather forecast for saturday:grumpy will be getting the bunnies a boat


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 18, 2009)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> 50s, chilly dry wind but otherwise crisp and clear today in NY. Surprisingly nice for this time of year!
> By Black Friday it is always in the deep freezing 10s and 20s it seems (at night).


ha ha i think it is like that on Black friday so we all freeze our buts off standing out in the lines,lol.


----------



## irishlops (Nov 18, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Cold, raining, windy. Alot of the roads are closed cause they are flooded  It's also very dark and it's only 5pm


Same here aswell.
A burn near my house has decided to over flow last I heard so now ANOTHER road is shut.:grumpy:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 18, 2009)

*PepnFluff wrote: *


> Hot 'n' sunny and blimen windy! Been going to the beach lately just need the water to warm up a smidge more before swimming begins


i think that is so neat, i guess i get caught up with eveything here and i forget that when we have winter others are having summer,lol. I dont know if i could deal with it being hot on Christmas though , for me it has to be cold,lol


----------



## cheryl (Nov 18, 2009)

It has been so hot here in Adelaide,and it's not even quite summer yet...we are only in spring...summer doesn't start until Dec.

For about the last two weeks it has been in the high 30's....yesterday it got to 38*C....today its going to be 43*C...oh my gosh i hate the hot weather!

It's going to be a long hot summer this year

43*C=109.4 F


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 18, 2009)

thanks for the translation Cheryl with the degrees, we use Farenhite here, lol. so 38 seemed very cold lol

wow 109!!!!!!!! ugh i would be hating it there,lol


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 18, 2009)

I think it was about 14*C here today, windy and rainy. Lovely. 

The wind and the rain has been pretty scary recently.

At nights it's really cold now. When me and Steve were up at 3am to go to Dublin last week it was 6*C at about 4am and still at 6am too. In Dublin it was 6*C all day- freeeeezing!! :shock:


I really like the cold weather, but I'm not a fan of the wind and the rain. Nor the lack of sunlight- I feel like I can't ever sleep in during the winter because I'll miss valuable sunlight!


----------



## cheryl (Nov 18, 2009)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> thanks for the translation Cheryl with the degrees, we use Farenhite here, lol. so 38 seemed very cold lol
> 
> wow 109!!!!!!!! ugh i would be hating it there,lol


Yeah..i really hate the heat...especially when it's in the high 30's-to mid 40's degrees for an amount of time like it has been lately,it's just not pleasant...but we are supposed to have a drop in temp by the weekend..whew,looking forward to it..if it happens.


----------



## BSAR (Nov 18, 2009)

Horrible, its mild but we have just gotten over a rain and wind storm and their is another one coming in tonight! 

Its Washington though so what do ya expect!? Lol.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 18, 2009)

It got to about 78 degrees here today, no humidity, and a delightful breeze. I couldn't ask for any better weather!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 18, 2009)

Unseasonably warm here. We set a new warm temperature yesterday 13*C (56F) breaking the 1976 record. The average temp should be -1C (30F). However it was very windy. Large empty freight truckswere cautioned to wait for the wind to die down as some of the trucks wereblown off the road in Southern Alberta.

By Saturday we will get snow and -1C temperatures. Time to put the snow tires on.


----------



## Becca (Nov 18, 2009)

I nearly got blown away earlier! Not even joking 
Its so windy and freezing here!


----------



## kirsterz09 (Nov 18, 2009)

yup it's a little cold during the day here but definatlely drops cold at night. Right now were expecting tons of rain and high winds, right now it's blowing up quite a gale.


----------



## myLoki (Nov 18, 2009)

70's and nice. Breezy and sunny. Beautiful South Texas Autumn weather. 

t.


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 18, 2009)

*myLoki wrote: *


> 70's and nice. Breezy and sunny. Beautiful South Texas Autumn weather.
> 
> t.



:yeahthat:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 18, 2009)

i am jealous, i wish it was nice and in the 70's, i could deal with that all yar round, except in December it must be cold and snowy


----------



## cheryl (Nov 18, 2009)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> i am jealous, i wish it was nice and in the 70's, i could deal with that all yar round



Yeah me to but in the aussie weatherlol,i usually love spring where the days are warm with that beautiful breeze and the nights are just slightly cool...i love it!,but don't know what happened to spring this year,somehow we missed out on it and it went straight to hot lol...we are having such wonky weather lol

I could deal with the days being around 25-27 degrees celcius..just beautiful.


----------



## BethM (Nov 19, 2009)

This week has been in the 30's and 40's, and rainy, here in Kansas. Tuesday I woke up to snow completely covering everything, but it melted by lunchtime. Still didn't get over 45 degrees F, though. 

I hate winter.


----------



## missyscove (Nov 19, 2009)

It's been between about 25*F and 50*F here, so not too bad yet. It did snow in early October but we haven't had snow since then.


----------



## Sabine (Nov 19, 2009)

Today it's so windy the greenhouse blew down and the fencing of the rabbit run collapsed. The storm is actually rather scary


----------



## irishlops (Nov 19, 2009)

*Sabine wrote: *


> Today it's so windy the greenhouse blew down and the fencing of the rabbit run collapsed. The storm is actually rather scary


:shock: 
Gales are ment to be hitting my area later today...
I hope you and your bunnies are safe.:hug:


----------



## cheryl (Nov 19, 2009)

Goodness it was so darn stinking hot today...luckily i had a day of work today

but now at this moment it's lightning and thundering and it's raining a bit...but the air is so beautiful and warm right now..and it's just almost 9pm right now...it's a beautiful night to sit outside and enjoy the view of lightning...like the song goes...This is Australia lol.

I have my front and back door open right now and the warm breeze is just lovely


----------



## hartleybun (Nov 19, 2009)

*cheryl wrote: *


> I have my front and back door open right now and the warm breeze is just lovely


cant open me back door thanks to the gales:biggrin2:


----------



## Double N (Nov 19, 2009)

It's been pretty nice here lately...like in the mid 60s. But yesterday, it all fell apart.

It started raining and went into the 40s. 

Rain stinks..... Rain = Mud = 25 muddy dog paws to wipe off each time they go out = Unhappy Jenn


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 19, 2009)

It was -20 Fahrenheit (-28.8 Celsius) today. Cold and dark. Sun came up at 9:30 in the morning and set at 3:30 in the afternoon.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 19, 2009)

right now it is cloudy out and a lil cool, i can wear pants, sweater and a light jacket and be fine. I cant wait for the snow to get here,lol


----------



## irishbunny (Nov 19, 2009)

Lot's of flooding here now, most schools had to close half day and some buildings in town are flooded, most schools are off until Monday aswell, except mine! I don't know how we are supposed to get into school tomorrow though. The rain still hasn't stopped and there is no way I'm wading through the water to get in!


----------



## Becca (Nov 22, 2009)

Windy, Rainy & Cold


----------



## cheryl (Nov 22, 2009)

What seemed to be a long heatwave..it is now cool...cool enough to wear a light jacket...it has also rained this morning and last night...we are in for more hot weather some time again...i hate this though...cause its hot then cold then hot again..such wonky weather...no wonder people get sick.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 22, 2009)

Today it was -20 F. Brrr.


----------



## Double N (Nov 22, 2009)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Today it was -20 F. Brrr.


That is flipping cold..... lol!!


----------



## irishlops (Nov 22, 2009)

Not nice, but NOT as cold as -20F


----------



## Sabine (Nov 22, 2009)

We had severe floods in Cork city. On friday everything came to a standstill. The school bus had to turn round and drive the kids back as the centre was flooded. Loads of households are without water (ironically) and there even was a queue outside of the army supply store for people looking for water cannisters (we got the last)


----------



## Orchid (Nov 22, 2009)

Raleigh NC - November 22nd 2009 @ 2:06pm EST....

Chill to the air but not really cold...not yet at least. Puter says it is...57F here....

Have not really been outside today but I am sitting in the living room window (with it open) with my laptop sitting in it so I can get a signal to be here LOL!!

The leaves have mostly left the trees now...I have grown to resent the brown, grey sadness that over takes the world during the cold months of the year. I have been spoiled by the beauty found in NC....So many plants, trees, bushes and all that seem so....exotic....do not have them in NY....funny how we see our world one way...but move and everything changes..as does every thing around you...


----------



## cheryl (Nov 24, 2009)

It has been lovely here the last couple of days..it got to 25 *C today 25*C=77 *F,beautiful and just warm...i wish everyday was like that *sighs*...it is a big relief from the heat wave that just finished though....but summer is on it's way so we have plenty more hot weather yet *sighs even more*

At least it's not raining anymore like it was the weekend just went


----------

